# Baby Bump??



## Madison H (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a 4 year old miniature mare (Amarillo) and she was in with a stud from July to fall. I am wondering if you guys think she is pregnant or not. I don't know how many days she would be at, but I am looking for some new eyes to look and see! What do you guys think?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 11, 2015)

She certainly looks pregnant and if she were pastured with a stud for that length of time then I'd say you can be expecting a baby. Welcome to the Nutty Nursery!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

I say yes... She has a lopsided tummy for sure!


----------



## Madison H (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks, does anybody have any idea how far along you think she is?! I found a picture of her belly before and a picture of her now! Her belly is a bit bigger and she is a little fluffy now!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

My guess is she probably took the first go round... So 9 months? But I don't know nearly as much as other very seasoned mini midwives on here  I'm sure you will get some more guesses soon!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 12, 2015)

It's very hard to know from pictures. Here are two of my mares that are just 9 months along. One you would never know and one is obvious. Both have had foals before.

Best thing to do is put your hand just in front of the udder during mealtime and you'll feel baby kicking if your patient. That's when I'm certain they are pregnant.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 12, 2015)

Definitely pregnant as everyone has stated. She is very pretty



. Welcome and congrats on a soon to be baby


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 12, 2015)

What a cute cute mare! I would also guess pregnant!


----------



## Madison H (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok thanks, I will try feeling there for a baby when they eat and see if i can feel some movement! I am so excited for the foals to come!!


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm in agreement that we'll be watching for a baby with you!! I'd say she's in her last trimester, so now is the time for a higher protein level -- a mare/foal feed with some alfalfa during these last couple of months/weeks.

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery, and we are here to help in any way we can, and answer any and all questions you may have. No question too silly to ask -- we will share our experiences and try to get you any answers you need.

~~Diane


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2015)

Hows your little mare going ?


----------

